

The Receiving End of Algo Trading - blackswan
http://dkbmdev.com/startuphacker/2010/03/24/the-receiving-end-of-algo-trading/

======
joshu
Horseshit.

> Merrill Lynch forex trading algorithms crawl the internet looking for every
> possible source of exchange rate data

No. What happened is someone wrote an Excel VBA macro that hits your API. This
happens all the time.

